# TopQ - Juice Reviews



## Silver (23/12/13)

Hi all

Got myself a couple of 10ml topQ ready made e-liquids to try. They are apparently made in Japan. I have the 12mg strength liquids. They don't disclose their PG/VG ratio on the bottle, neither could I find it on their website (www.topqecig.com). However, the liquids seem quite thin and runny so I'd suspect about a 50/50 mix. Maybe even 60/40 PG/VG. 

Got them from Vapeking, so they are available locally. They cost R60 per 10ml sample. 

Here goes with my first review of their coffee flavour. Other than my tobacco quest, I am also trying to find a fantastic coffee flavour. 

*topQ COFFEE (12mg)*

I like it. It's a fairly simple yet pleasant coffee flavour. It has that slight bitterness to it that I like. Not too sweet or creamy, more coffee. The flavour however is not as rich or strong as the Synfonya CAFFE (9.5mg). It's also a bit more simple and "singular" versus the Synfonya CAFFE, which has more of a "complex blend" taste. This juice has a _very slight_ artificial taste to it that I perceived occasionally, but not always. But it's not a problem at all and not enough to make me dislike it. The aftertaste is pleasant but not as strong as the Synfonya CAFFE. What I like about this juice is that I get a decent throat hit. I'd probably rate the throat hit as medium, but its quite a bit more than the Synfonya CAFFE. The reason is probably that it has higher nicotine (12mg vs. 9.5mg) and is much thinner (so likely more PG). I found vapour production to be quite low, once again suggesting more PG. 

Overall, what it lacks in richness of flavour compared to the Synfonya CAFFE is made up for by its improved throat hit. *Although it's a close call, I'd rate this as my second best coffee so far. I enjoy vaping it and I would re-order. *

Equipment used: Protank2 Mini, Standard 1.8 ohm coil (measuring 2.1 ohms on the iTaste) , Vision Spinner battery set to 4.0 volts (about 7.6 Watts using the iTaste reading)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

Very nice detailed review Silver1 ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Thanks Zodiac  Am enjoying the flavour journey


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

That's awesome, i'm also on a flavour journey, trying to find at least 5 flavours that i really love and that i will vape all day  I didn't think that it would be this hard though, unless i am just too full of cr@p, lol. Don't get me wrong though, i am loving and enjoying every moment of the journey


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Agreed. It is quite hard. I have found it difficult too. 
I think there are quite a few juices that I would vape if I had no other juices left, but to find those that are really nice, its not easy.
Also, some juices taste great initially, but after a day or two of vaping them they are either too sweet or something else puts you off them. 

My strategy is to start with the locally available juices. I am doing quite well and have sampled probably about a third of the easily available local ones. Once I am done with the local ones, only then i may consider buying directly from overseas suppliers. I hope I can come right with the local ones though. 

Juices coming up for me on my "To review list" are a few more TopQ flavours, then some additional VapourMountain flavours - then hopefully the 5Pawns. So lots of excitement ahead. I try limit myself to about 1 new juice every 2 days or so. That way its exciting and I can focus 

The journey continues....


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

I think 5 Pawns will stand head and shoulders above everything else you've tried before locally. Its just that if you fall in love, it will be demanding on your pocket, a gold digger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

I hear you Zodiac

Look, at R325 for 30ml, that's about R11 per ml. If I vaped just that - at about say 4ml per day - that's R44 per day. 
I was spending about R30-R40 per day on cigarettes when I smoked. So I wouldn't say its too demanding - just a bit more expensive.

Let's see...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Nice review Silver. I hope the hype surrounding 5Pawns matches the liquid. On that note we having a delay with customs. Will keep you informed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Nice review Silver. I hope the hype surrounding 5Pawns matches the liquid. On that note we having a delay with customs. Will keep you informed.


 
And they taking their sweet time with it too


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Nice review Silver. I hope the hype surrounding 5Pawns matches the liquid. On that note we having a delay with customs. Will keep you informed.



Thanks Gizmo 
No worries, when the 5Pawns arrives, it arrives.


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

Hi guys, about a month ago i bought the Topq mango @ 12mg. Initially the TH was a bit too much so i diluted it with some VG. Wasn't too bad after that. It sells for R41 at our local tobacco shop for the 10ml bottle.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Interesting. Thanks Yaqub. I quite like the throat hit as it is - but perhaps we are using different equipment 
What were you using to vape it?
As for the price, were they selling larger than 10ml bottles?


----------



## Silver (24/12/13)

The review of topQ liquids continues. I like sour juices so have been looking forward to spending time with topQ's Double Apple flavour. Here is my review.

*topQ DOUBLE APPLE (12mg)*

It's average. 

The apple flavour is there but it's more of a candy flavoured apple. Not very natural, slightly artificial tasting. It's more sweet than sour which is disappointing for me. I had hopes of it leaning more toward the sour side of the sweet/sour spectrum. The inhale and exhale are quite similar - I found it a bit sweeter on the exhale. The flavour itself is not very strong, quite mild. This is a good thing for those that like it, since it's not likely to overpower. I found the throat hit to be medium, but a little less than the topQ COFFEE. I found vapour production to be low. 

*Overall, for me, it's not satisfying and just an average vape. I won't be re-ordering. *

Equipment used: Protank 2, Standard 2.2 ohm coil, Vision Spinner battery set to 4.1 volts (about 7.6 Watts)


----------



## Yaqub (24/12/13)

Lol i guess to each his own. I was using a Nemesis with a Nimbus. I like a smooth juice and 9mg does it for me. 12mg are a bit too high cos i like to take those looong lung hits. Unfortunately they only have the 10ml bottles. I hear the coffee and strawberry flavours are nice also. What are you using?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/13)

Im sure you are getting great performance out of that gear of yours 

I do like the coffee flavour. See my review at the top of the thread. 

I am using more 'standard' equipment as outlined in my reviews above. Protank 2 with standard coils.


----------



## Yaqub (24/12/13)

Lol i think i must give the coffee a try. I also heard that the strawberry flavour isn't too bad either.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (25/12/13)

The review of topQ liquids continues. This time with their Mango flavour. Here is my review.

*topQ MANGO (12mg)*

I don't like it.

The mango flavour is there but I found it very artificial tasting. So much so that it becomes unpleasant. A quick inhale after a good drag gets you the initial mango burst which is appealing. It's a reasonable mango taste of medium strength. Unfortunately it goes downhill from there as my tastebuds pick up the artificial flavours and it's re-inforced on the exhale. It leaves a lingering unpleasant artifical aftertaste. It reminds me a lot of those artificially sweetened fruit-juice concentrates with their saccharin-type aftertaste. Or one you get from drinking a "diet softdrink". Some may not mind this but I found it unpleasant overall. I gave it more than a chance over 2 days and even changed my coil to a new one to see if anything changes. Was the same. Vapour production was medium. Throat hit was medium to low.

*Overall, for me, I don't like it for its artificial taste. I won't be re-ordering. *

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil, Innokin iTaste battery set to 7.5 Watts (about 4.1 Volts)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

Took me a while to get to my last of four topQ liquids. This one is their Chewing Gum flavour. Here is my review.

*topQ CHEWING GUM (12mg)*

It's average.

Oh boy, first two drags iced my mouth. This is a strong menthol! But wait, wasn't this supposed to be chewing gum? Yes, that's what it says on the bottle. Ok, let's vape it some more. There is a hint of spearmint in the background, but the strong menthol flavour in this juice overpowers. Doesn't taste much like chewing gum to me. Perhaps it should be called "Menthol Spearmint". It leaves a strong lasting menthol aftertaste and cool menthol on your lips. Throat hit was medium, likely helped by the menthol. Vapour production was medium.

I am confused by this juice. Is this really chewing gum? Or did they label a menthol juice incorrectly? I don't know and I don't have their menthol juice to compare.

*Overall, it's not chewing gum to me. However, it's not a bad menthol and I may use it as a menthol mixer. I won't be re-ordering. *

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil, Innokin iTaste battery set to 7.5 Watts (about 4.1 Volts)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vape9 (6/1/14)

Chewing Gum 12mg:
I had the same reaction to chewing gum, was expecting bubble gum and got a blast of spearmint. Also wondered if the bottle had been mis-labeled... For a spearmint, it has good TH, and a cool crisp flavour.

Double Apple 12mg & Strawberry 12mg:
Love them, could vape all day long.

Vanilla 12mg:
Not a fan. Dry almost burnt taste (changed coils, no difference)

Coffee 0mg:
Received 0mg instead of 12mg. Probably normal for 0mg but absolutely no TH and very little vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Interesting @vape9

So we agree that Chewing Gum is a good spearmint 

I didnt try Strawberry or Vanilla

As for Coffee - perhaps you got no throat hit because it was 0mg nicotine. I found the throat hit of the 12mg Coffee flavour was what I liked about it. Agreed on the low vapour. I'm actually keen to order more of it. (the 12mg though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

vape9 said:


> Chewing Gum 12mg:
> I had the same reaction to chewing gum, was expecting bubble gum and got a blast of spearmint. Also wondered if the bottle had been mis-labeled... For a spearmint, it has good TH, and a cool crisp flavour.
> 
> Double Apple 12mg & Strawberry 12mg:
> ...



Apologies about receiving the wrong strength @vape9 please email me your order number and I will see what we can do to compensate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vape9 (6/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Apologies about receiving the wrong strength @vape9 please email me your order number and I will see what we can do to compensate



Thanks for the offer Stroodlepuff, don't worry about it, we are all human

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

No worries thank you for being so understanding


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/1/14)

I would like to add my 2c worth to this . Thanks to gizmo and stroodlepuff I got the last of what was left of the coffee demo bottle . 
I have just loaded it into a new clearo and hit it for 10 min trying to work out what it is .
This is my feeling - 
What you wanted was that coffee taste that you get out of a first sip of a good expesso , that sudden feeling of opening your mouth and talking itallian instantly . This coffee is not that , this is those same ground coffee beans put under the weight of a small planet to extract the coffee oil . One drop came out and they added a litre of pg/vg to be able to vape it . It's not bad but it's not what you were expecting . I like it . But I know I am gonna keep buying everybody's coffee juice until I find that one that makes me talk itallian . 

Now as a foot note . I am one of those people that puts a shovel of sugar inro my coffee . So I just added a few drops of a sweet 0nic fruit and my itallian was closer and better but not understandable . I just went " eh "

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vape9 (14/1/14)

Anyone know who stocks TopQ in CT? Will order from VapeKing when the new stock comes in but I'm running low and starting to get a bit twitchy at the thought of running out. Went to cuba cigar in Longbeach Mall as they are listed as an outlet on the website, when I asked for TopQ e-liquid was met with a blank stare and "we only have this one" ...dekang 10ml for R90, no thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

We have a new Pipe Tobacco coming aswell as Cola


----------



## annemarievdh (6/2/14)

Ok, here is my take on TopQ Coffey and Pepper Mint...

*Coffey*

Wow, love the strong flavor that hits you in the face, Definitely get me a howl lot of stock of this one!! Cant stop vaping it. The after taste is excellent, very true to the real thing...

*Pepper Mint*

This I don't like, its to much. I guess its because I don't like the Pepper Mint sweets. I love Mint but this is just to 
much for me. But must say it has a really strong hit, almost like a slap in your face...

Now to get some of the other flavors

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/2/14)

Oeps, forgot to say I used my CE4 V3 Clearomizer and 1100mah Batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/2/14)

@annemarievdh , yup a slap in the face is about the best way to describe that "Pepper Mint" , sort of took my breath away on the first vape ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @annemarievdh , yup a slap in the face is about the best way to describe that "Pepper Mint" , sort of took my breath away on the first vape ..



Jip, that is exactly what happened. Gave it a couple of try's but just cant do it.


----------



## Xero (6/2/14)

I normally vape Joytech Ice Menthol, Very good Throat Hit and a nice cool mint aftertaste
I've never tried Top Q though, could any of you guys give me more details in terms of what this tastes like?
Reason for asking is I've tried Polar Mint and Double Mint from other vendors and tbh they don't work for me


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

@Xero the best way I could describe the pepper menthol to you is the initial hit the mint airwaves chewing gum gives you - feel free to correct me if im wrong  It kinda slaps you in the face and opens up all your senses

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xero (6/2/14)

Thanks
I will give it a try on my next order, waiting for Gizmo to confirm stock and pricing on the Nautilus
I will get my second one from you guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

no stock on the Nautilus yet, will let you know as soon as we place the order - factories are only back at work today so giving them some time to settle in


----------



## annemarievdh (6/2/14)

Xero said:


> I normally vape Joytech Ice Menthol, Very good Throat Hit and a nice cool mint aftertaste
> I've never tried Top Q though, could any of you guys give me more details in terms of what this tastes like?
> Reason for asking is I've tried Polar Mint and Double Mint from other vendors and tbh they don't work for me



If you like the old school pepper mint sweets you will like this one, Polar Mint from Twisp isn't close to hitting you in the lungs like this one, I used the homopathick polar mint to dilute the peppermint to be able to vape it, but could only vape it with a mix of 1ml pepper mint and full the rest of the tank with polar mint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Kanger Protank 2 Mini with MVP at 4,1v. This is probably the easiest review of all because the plain *topQ Menthol* is my most favourite of all the juices I have tasted! Having been a Marlboro Blue Ice smoker for a long time I have been looking for a menthol I liked. The Twisp menthol I never liked (but maybe I should retry them now I have a decent device to vape them on) and I was reluctant to try another menthol in the e-ciggie juices for fear of wasting more cash... I did try another make but can't remember which one and one taste and the bottle went into the bin. I also tried the Green Smoke Menthol but that was a bust too.

I haven't tried the VM Menthol yet but that's on it's way. But I'm stressing big time because Vape King are out of stock. I do have some *topQ Menthol Pepper* but I prefer the plain Menthol... I also have the *topQ Chewing Gum* which we all agree should be called Spearmint and I do like that (My second favourite).

Panic over... @Stroodlepuff tells me my favourites will be back in stock early next week! Phew!


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't tried the VM Menthol yet but that's on it's way.


if u like really strong menthol...then u will like that. u know...the menthol that makes u breathe very well, instant. i like it, but cant do it all day long. more for in between, to rinse your taste buds. However, after that I would not do 5 pawns or any other premium liquid, that would be a total waste as the menthol stays for a while


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

Tom said:


> if u like really strong menthol...then u will like that.



I love that hit of strong menthol...


----------



## Metal Liz (19/6/14)

Product Name: TopQ Pepper Menthol

Mod: MVP
Watts/Volts: 8.5W
Atomiser: Aerotank
Coil Resistance: 2.1Ω
Strength: 12mg
Price: impossible to calculate - came from Rob's super deal juice box hahaha

Reviewer Notes: Love this juice, it's a great Menthol for me, it opens the airways nicely, has a decent TH for a 12mg and chucking plumes of vapour with a lung hit on light AFC

Nom Rating - nomnomnom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

*TOP Q - Coffee*

Flavour Description: Coffee
I love the flavour description. No frills – just like their coffee.

VG/PG: Unspecified, but it’s quite thin and I would judge it to be 50/50.
Nic: 8mg
Mod: Twisp Mini Vega
Coil: Commercial 0.84 ohm
Watt: 25W

My comment: I’ve always like TopQ’s coffee. There’s nothing fancy about it – no cream, no hazelnuts; just plain coffee which is immensely satisfying. The flavour is just right - not too strong; not too weak. 

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely – if I can find it, or if anyone happens to be going to Japan and is willing to bring back some for me! 

*EDIT: I see that you also like/liked it @Silver*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/18)

100% agree with you @Hooked! Top Q coffee was one of my go to juices when I started over four and a half years ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

Hooked said:


> *TOP Q - Coffee*
> 
> Flavour Description: Coffee
> I love the flavour description. No frills – just like their coffee.
> ...



Great accurate description @Hooked !

I also liked TopQ Coffee back in the day. I got it originally from Vape King when they were stocking it several years ago and re-ordered a few bottles. Liked it for its simplicity and plain coffee taste. Was lovely!


----------

